# Made Icecream!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I made fresh mint (from the pasture) ice cream, from milk I milked from Honey today! Its DELICIOUS! Very smooth and creamy! Tastes just like cows milk ice cream  Raspberry was grown on the farm too.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Hi Audrey!

Your ice cream looks delicious! We've been loving the local raspberry picking, too - you're lucky to have your own!

Tell me about your ice cream recipe - did you use any cow's cream? I have found just one recipe online that uses strictly the goat milk, and it requires egg yolks and corn starch. My family doesn't love the cooked "custardness" of it.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Ingrid I got my mom a raspberry plant to make up for the one my goats ate LOL. The one I got her has berries on it, the other one didnt, so she should be thanking me LOL!

I use a martha stewart recipe, its my favorite! Been using it for years. Its a cow milk recipe I assume, but I just used the goat milk instead. I only like ice creams that are custard based. http://www.marthastewart.com/330145/fresh-spearmint-ice-cream

Just use the goat milk in whatever recipe it is that you find that you like


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

what kind of cream did you use?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yum!! Homemade ice cream is the best, it's so fresh and creamy


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

mayia I just used all goats milk, no cream added cream  

Canyon it IS the best omg!!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

That is kool to know - now I just need an ice cream maker - hmmm


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I just ordered an ice cream maker which should arrive tomorrow and am SO looking foward to making some! 

So, you're saying you just take a regular ice cream recipe, and use JUST goats milk instead of the milk AND cream? So if it says 1c milk + 2c cream, you just use 3c goat milk?? This is what I'm hoping, as I dont want to buy cream. I have ND's so their milk is very creamy/fatty - but I have no idea the actual percentage. I have done this in other recipes (chowder etc, that call for milk & cream) and it's worked great... but havent tried other things.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep, exactly, I just used all goat milk in place of cows milk  I have made lots of ice-cream and done some experimenting, you can make it with fat free milk even, its just a lot more icey. With the fatty, whole goat milk, its so creamy and smooth. 

What kind of maker did you get? We have the kitchen aid attachment.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That sounds SOOOOO good!!! Now guess what I'll be doing with my Boer milk!!!! Boer milk is heavy cream!!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Do it!!  I hope I have a doe in milk at the same time the black berries are ripe, because fresh blackberry ice-cream is one of my specialities, and its the BEST THING ON THIS EARTH! Lol.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I got this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FA830G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 A little worried it's too cheap to be any good - but it got good reviews... so?? We'll see. It's just me and my 18yr old daughter... so we dont need a ton of it.

I'm SO excited! I bet some of the "flavored" mints (pineapple mint, orange mint, chocolate mint) would be really good in ice cream! FINALLY something to DO with it!  Might try some with lemon balm too.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

The kitchen aid one is the first electric one I have used, so I don't have any tips for you on that lol. Yes! I forgot we have chocolate mint! I am totally making some with that next time! If you make some with lemon balm, let me know how it turns out! Ih ave always wanted to make some, but wasn't brave enough Lol.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just bought a euro quizine I think it is from Amazon... I used it once so far, but I will have some time this weekend to make some more... So you put eggs in yours? A lot of them say too?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I started making goat milk ice cream last week too and it's amazing--extremely rich! I used goat cream as well as goat milk. To prepare, I put my milk in 1 quart Rubbermaid bowls and stack them in the fridge and skim the cream off with a slotted spoon after 2-5 days. I put the dates on the lid so I know how old they are. The ones I skim at 2 days get put back and skimmed again later. I admit my fridge is very full of milk, but it's worth it for the cream, which I also used to make butter recently. 

I made vanilla ice cream and used 3 cups of cream and 1 1/2 cups of milk, 1 cup of sugar, and some vanilla. I also have been making a lot of whipped cream which we put on ice cream, strawberries, and whatever else people put whipped cream on. I add a little sugar and a dash of vanilla to give it some flavor. 

And to top it off, I made goat milk caramel (cajeta) to drizzle over it all. My husband is not really a caramel fan, but he loves this caramel sauce! It is very rich and smooth. 

Yeah, dessert is definitely the best meal of the day around here.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Janeen yeah in my personal opinion, ice creams with eggs are the best! I never use a raw recipe though, I always make a custard 

damfino that sounds yummy!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my....;-) I found a goat milk recipe that uses eggs, and it turned out very delicious.., my mom who NEVER likes anything I make even liked it, she went for seconds...now I get to experiment with some flavors... I'm thinking chocolate chip mint...;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got to try eggs in the ice cream, they make it super rich and thick. We make ice cream all the time, now I want to get a yogurt maker and try that


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

And janeen, make chocolate chip mint! It it SO Good, and our family favorite. I like to use Andes candies chunks instead of the choc chips, if we're in a minty mood 

Next I want to try strawberry flavor with real berries, and chocolate coffee. Yummy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yogurt is good too....;-) I got a yogurt maker, actually I have a batch in there now;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Tell me how it tastes when you eat it


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, I made it before;-) I put some gelatin in it so it will be a little more thicker, but it is a lot different tasting than store bought yogurt... It had a milder taste to it.. My sisters were all up when I made my first batch and they liked it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I'd add gelatin as well, thick yogurt is more appealing to me..


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Ok, Audrey ... help me out here, if you can. I tried your Martha Stewart recipe, and made it - I thought - according to instructions, but using just milk, no cream, like you said. When I was at the "thickening" stage, stirring and keeping from simmering for about 8 minutes, all of a sudden the mixture started to seize up. I quickly tried to pour the mixture through my fine-mesh sieve, but what went through was really, really watery, and I had all of these solids in my sieve. I hated to waste all of my efforts with that fresh mint, so stuck everything through the blender, and figured I'd see what happened with it. When I put the blended mixture into my ice cream maker today, I got nothing but really cold, green, minty-sweet goat milk. It didn't set up like ice cream at all. Big bummer.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh dang, thats a huge bummer! The only thing I can think of is something went wrong during the tempering stage with the eggs? That really sucks. 

I see you are in w. Oregon, where abouts? I am in Lebanon


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Audrey, I'm in Corvallis. I think it was you who pointed me towards Venell Feed some time ago in another post.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh yeah! I have to come to corvallis soon, and my dad lives there so I am there now and again. I would be happy to come over and do ice-cream making with you, or, you are welcome to come out here too


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, Audrey! We're trying out some different recipes here, and them I'm going back to the peppermint again, for sure. Would love to bring the kids to meet you and your goats sometime - maybe next trip out to Zehners.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

In fact, I think I have a success to report as we speak!
4 1/2 cups goat milk
1 1/4 cups sugar
1 1/2 t vanilla

stir together and freeze in ice cream maker.
I was counting this as another experiment, really thinking it couldn't possible freeze up well. It's firming up, though, and it tastes SO delicious! Just like soft serve right now, and I think we'll put it in the freezer to let it harden.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I tried the Martha Stewart recipe with the eggs and couldn't tell much difference except that it was a whole lot more work. My husband didn't like it as much. So we're back to: 

3 cups cream
1 1/2 cups whole milk
1 cup sugar
2 tsp. vanilla

And boy is it delicious! There's an ice cream social next weekend and I'm thinking I'll bring vanilla and chocolate because both of those flavors go very well with my goat milk caramel sauce (cajeta). The whipped cream I've been making is also incredible (so smooth and rich!). 

My label on the ice cream and whipped cream will be:

"So good it's illegal!" 
"No, really--contains raw (unpasteurized) milk."


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

UF let me know! I would be happy to have you guys out! 

Damfino do you use goat milk cream and the whole milk, or is the cream cows milk?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It's all from my goats.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

My first batch turned out VERY yummy. Just milk, sugar & vanilla - recipe in the book that came with the ice cream maker. I was worried it would be bland or not creamy enough, or not set up... but it was great. I do want to try one of the custard types - and obviously to experiment with flavors. DD wants to make coffee ice cream next time. 

I'd LOVE the recipe for cajeta! I've made some caramel (usually from my whey), but it seems to be very "hit or miss" on the texture of each batch. One or two have been perfect, the rest... not so much.


----------

